# Atlanta



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Any early info ????


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Chad, you were smart in not coming. HOT as heck,.....11 AM and it is close to 90,

1st series, Q triple long retired tight to the flyer gun. A tough and well thought out set up. Proving challenging to some early dogs,.....

Very nice grounds and people,....


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open completed first and moving to land blind. Call back when avail. Very good success rate.

Q has finished 3 and on the way to the water marks. Will give those call backs when avail as well.

HOT!!!


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

All I know is that Lainee was shooting the flyer at the open!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

1,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,13,15,16,18,20,22,24,26,27,29,31,32,33,34,35,36,38,40,41,42,44,45,
46,47,48,49,51,52,53

37 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the land and waterblind

1,2,8,12,13,14,15,17,18,22,23,24,25

13 total


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Brenda,

How does it feel to be home?

Vikki


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Well not home yet......after this trial we will be heading to the Whoa Nellie Farm....CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Jim Harvey said:


> Chad, you were smart in not coming. HOT as heck,.....11 AM and it is close to 90,
> 
> 
> 1st series Q triple long retired very tight to the gun. Something like 2 out of the first 20 did it well.
> ...



Jim 

Were they pinched or thrown hip pocket ???

Chad


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Lucky Seven said:


> Jim
> 
> Were they pinched or thrown hip pocket ???
> 
> Chad


13 out of 25 did it. Little better than 2 out of 20, but that certainly sounds most interesting.

1st - Lynn Troy with Georgia
2nd - Doug Trautman
3rd - Keith Pharr
4th - Wayne Moore
RJ - Lynn Troy with Harley


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

4,9,11,14,15,16,17,18,20,22,23,24,28,29,32,34,38,42

18 total


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

The Open is officially harder than the Qual.

Mofo of a water triple for the last series of the open. 5 dogs left to run in the morning. 

Am has 18 back to a water blind. 

Ledford won the Derby. 

SM


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

1,9,10,11,16,22,24,27,32,38,42,45,46,47,51

15 total

What I heard that they have 3 dogs left to run in the morning. Only 2 dogs have done the test Bennie - Mark Menzies & Stella Dave Didier.


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

"The Open is officially harder than the Qual."

Shayne - glad I didn't try to tackle that this weekend seeing how I had to serve as test dog on Qual blinds after three strikes on the land marks! Nice meeting you and thanks for judging, we'll try next time !

BTW for the record - Atl. has great grounds and always hard workers !


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Derby results
first, 24
second, 5
third, 3
fourth, 21
rj, 22

jams , 1, 2, 8, 11, 14, 23


Very nice group of dogs. Pleasure to judge them

L


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Open Callbacks to the last series
> 
> 1,9,10,11,16,22,24,27,32,38,42,45,46,47,51
> 
> ...


Ahem.....3 dogs did the last series of the open today. Double handle or not, Kyle did not pick up.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

I Stand corrected by Shane....I wasn't at the open ...just what I had heard. Thanks for the correction Shane


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> I Stand corrected by Shane....I wasn't at the open ...just what I had heard. Thanks for the correction Shane


Dang, no love for the double handle.  

SM


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

4,9,11,14,17,20,22,23,24,28,29,32,34,42

14 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st-#51 Bennie O/H Mark Menzies 
2nd-#47 Stella O/H David Didier (New FC)
3rd-#24 Rascal H/Chris Ledford O/Jessie Kemt
4th-#16 Moses H/Steve Yozamp O/Rick Anderson
RJ-#32 Blue O/H Bill Goldstein

JAMS- 22,38,40

Congrats to All !!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Open results
> 
> 1st-#51 Bennie O/H Mark Menzies
> 2nd-#47 Stella O/H David Didier (New FC)
> ...


I think Stella's FC makes two from that litter that titled this weekend!

Congrats to all who finished. Very tough last series in the Open.

SM


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrat's to Jessie Kent and Rascal!
That's my buddy..


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

And also congrat's to Randy Meyer and Drake for your win in the derby!
That's my other buddy.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Heard it's raining in Atlanta...... and that it happens every time to one of the AA judges every time they judge...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Heard it's raining in Atlanta...... and that it happens every time to one of the AA judges every time they judge...


Add lightning to the rain now.... Hiding out in the vehicles, 4 dogs left to go....hope it passes so I can catch my flight!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Add lightning to the rain now.... Hiding out in the vehicles, 4 dogs left to go....hope it passes so I can catch my flight!


glad I got out of there!!! Text me the results when ur done. 

SM


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> glad I got out of there!!! Text me the results when ur done.
> 
> SM


Shayne,

Did you run any bird boy out of the field this year??


)
________
Giovanni Volpi


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Am results:

1st - Joe C. & Foxxy
2nd - Tommy P. Don't recall the dog. And Tommy has some wonderful grounds!
3rd - Dave D. & Trigger
4th - Dave D. & Sexxy

Don't recall RJ or Jams, sorry

Finally drying out regards,

Lainee


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

JusticeDog said:


> Heard it's raining in Atlanta...... and that it happens every time to one of the AA judges every time they judge...


Then we need to have Lainee down more often because we haven't had any rain in 6 wks. Then we get 4+" in about 3 hrs in the middle of the Am on Sunday afternoon. Maybe if the guy  responsible to get the birds to the field would have been on the ball we could have finished before the rain. Not much hope for that guy, ARC needs to replace him.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> Maybe if the guy  responsible to get the birds to the field would have been on the ball we could have finished before the rain. Not much hope for that guy, ARC needs to replace him.


That sounds like a guy who would do choppy work on a ticky-tacky blind.

If we would have called back one more dog, it would have been yours regards,

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Fast Woody said:


> Shayne,
> 
> Did you run any bird boy out of the field this year??
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA not quite. But that _might_ have been mentioned a few times.

SM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> That sounds like a guy who would do choppy work on a ticky-tacky blind.
> 
> If we would have called back one more dog, it would have been yours regards,
> 
> SM


Plus about 5 more....I'm not that generous! Geeze he took home 3 out of the 8 AA stake ribbons, talk about greedy! 

I will say the birdboys were awesome, very polite, good throws, understood what was going on, etc. As far as the guy in charge of getting birds, well....

Finally dried out, but my judges bag is not regards,

Lainee


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Geeze he took home 3 out of the 8 AA stake ribbons, talk about greedy!


No kidding, that is very greedy. 

FC Stella is a superstar for sure, but his bitch Sexy that got 4th is very consistent as well. And I think he mostly trains her himself?!?!?! 

Now seems like a good time for me to be a buddy and give his upcoming litter out of Sexy a plug.  

I like giving Didier a hard time, but in all seriousness, Sexy is an incredible bitch and that is a helluva nice Code Blue line breeding. I will eventually figure out a way to get my hands on one.

SM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I will eventually figure out a way to get my hands on one.SM


exactly what you need, another dog you never see or run.....


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> exactly what you need, another dog you never see or run.....


Hey butthead... i see my dogs all the time. Killer sends pictures to my phone! 

SM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> No kidding, that is very greedy.
> 
> FC Stella is a superstar for sure, but his bitch Sexy that got 4th is very consistent as well. And I think he mostly trains her himself?!?!?!
> 
> ...


I know where one of those pups are going ;-)


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Full results on Entry Express. 

Thanks to Shayne & Lainee (and all of the other judges that may not be RTF hounds) for judging for us....and both shooting flyers when they weren't judging. Had a great time this weekend and Shayne didn't get cattle prodded once (although I think someone almost maced him).

Congratulations to all placements and JAMs. Nice to see a few club members in the color.....Joe, David x3 (wtf?), Tommy, Chris/Jessie, Doug, Jerry/Brad, and Keith. 

Then there was that awesome double handle by yours truely in the last series in the Open (to my defense only 2 dogs didn't handle in the last series --1st and 2nd places) followed by a big hunt on the long bird in the last series of the Amateur.....my sister sure does kiss good....needed seconds!

Best line of the weekend....a judge that won't be named here asked for something completely off the wall.....response was ".....and I want dancing girls in my room tonight, doubt we will get either...."


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Kyle B said:


> Then there was that awesome double handle by yours truely in the last series in the Open (to my defense only 2 dogs didn't handle in the last series --1st and 2nd places) followed by a big hunt on the long bird in the last series of the Amateur.....my sister sure does kiss good....needed seconds!
> 
> Best line of the weekend....a judge that won't be named here asked for something completely off the wall.....response was ".....and I want dancing girls in my room tonight, doubt we will get either...."


Hey that double handle put you in the clubhouse in 3rd place Saturday night! And it earned you a standing "O" from the flyer station.

I thought all the judges had dancin girls in their room???? Guess i was the only one. Go Lori... Go Lori... it's ya birtday...

SM


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Hey that double handle put you in the clubhouse in 3rd place Saturday night! And it earned you a standing "O" from the flyer station.
> 
> I thought all the judges had dancin girls in their room???? Guess i was the only one. Go Lori... Go Lori... it's ya birtday...
> 
> SM


.....and you slept in a bar all weekend.....


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Kyle B said:


> .....and you slept in a bar all weekend.....


That was not the first time!

SM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Kyle B said:


> .....and you slept in a bar all weekend.....


You should of gotten a picture of him sleeping in a bed that was even too short for me! Now that would of been an instant classic on RTF!


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

OK-so where is the talk about the photo??? The one where the lady is wearing only......


Great weekend and really enjoyed the housing arrangements for the judges. Kyle thank you for arranging all of that. The food was incredible!

Lisa


----------

